# I think we may be getting there....



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I don't wish to speak too soon, but I think Izzy is really getting the hang of this toilet outside, not indoors game! We have had 2 days with no accidents 
I might even be able to use my upstairs drawing room again soon, instead of camping out in the kids' den


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

well done Izzy xx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Well done Izzy! Please have a word with Max who has regressed somewhat and is usually in the doghouse.... grrr...


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Good news Ali .. well done Izzy .. keep up the good work, make your mummy proud xx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Well I'm not being complacent about it. I realise it could all go pear shaped again!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

giggling here, she will get there .. what has been the problem with the toilet training .. was she doing well then recently it all went wrong, or has she always been a piddling pup  in the nicest possible way .... 

On a positive note you don't see many 2 year old dogs who aren't fully toilet trained .. ok maybe that is no help at all ... :S :S


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Well done Izzy!!!

Turi x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Yay, well done! :twothumbs:


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

JoJo said:


> giggling here, she will get there .. what has been the problem with the toilet training .. was she doing well then recently it all went wrong, or has she always been a piddling pup  in the nicest possible way ....
> 
> On a positive note you don't see many 2 year old dogs who aren't fully toilet trained .. ok maybe that is no help at all ... :S :S


Yip, piddling pup, and pooping pup  Just always been a bit hit and miss, and if I wasn't watching like a hawk....oops!

I have taken advice, and kept cool about it (wish I could say the same for hubby!) most of the time


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

What a clever girl  Well done Izzy!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

OOPS 
My Bad!
3 puddles today - all by the door, someone wasn't paying attention 
(not all on my watch )


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

At least they were by the door. It shows she knows that you want her to go outside. Bless her!


----------

